# Thread wrap attempt



## Fishincary (Sep 17, 2011)

First attempt doing more than a chevron. Started with a maltese cross and then did my own thing. Planning to add 3 inch bands of blue/yellow tiger wraps above and below the thread wrap.

Need advice on how to transition from my cord grip to the tiger wraps. The cord is about 5mm above the level of the blank...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That looks awesome!!!!!!!! Great work!!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

LOOKING VERY NICE.best way to do the transition is to build up a ramp with thread or paste epoxy,but personally i would try to finish near the cord with a nice tie-off and finish up to the cord and forget the ramp.this will look cleaner and if the cord moves a bit after a while it wont affect the wrap


----------

